# Walker, Texas Ranger – A Role Model for Police?



## kwflatbed

by Gabriel Russell
*Walker, Texas Ranger - A Role Model for Police?*

January 31, 2013 _in Featured, Posts, Training by Gabriel Russell_
Texas Ranger Lone Wolf McQuade was a childhood hero of mine. Chuck Norris played the iconic tough-guy LEO. Everything about him was completely badass. Norris, a 4-time world Karate champion in real life, played a cop who was a martial arts expert. Walker lived alone, had a wolf for a pet and drove a truck so powerful it saved him from being buried alive. Watching Chuck Norris movies as a child was among the more formative entertainment experiences of my youth. Here was excitement, honor in action, and martial skill galore. I knew what I wanted to be when I grew up.​I pestered my dad to take me to Chuck Norris movies, which were definitely not his style. In an effort to be more like my hero I bartered improved grades and reduced classroom misconduct for my first karate lessons, taught in Shotokan Sensei Ken Higa's garage dojo in Orem, Utah. Chuck Norris was an icon, then and now. He always played a cop or a soldier, a man of honor and good character, who served the greater good and fought the righteous fight.
My favorite Chuck Norris movie, Lone Wolf McQuade, served as the launching pad for a long-running and successful television series about a Texas Ranger (though the character's name had to be changed to Walker due to copyright issues). The series Walker, Texas Ranger featured regular battles with criminals that were settled with flying side-thrust and spinning back kicks, judo throws and arm bars. Walker also studied, taught and even competed in the martial arts in the show's episodes.
Can Chuck Norris's movies and television programs provide real-life lessons from which LEOs can learn? They can. In the better class of martial arts schools, whether the traditional arts such as Karate, Kung Fu, Judo, or Tae Kwon Do, or the more modern and combat oriented arts of MMA or Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, students are taught discipline, self respect, restraint, and compassion. These are critical elements for the proper performance of duties as a cop, corrections officer, special agent or security guard. These alone are good reasons to train in the martial arts.

http://lawenforcementtoday.com/2013/01/31/walker-texas-ranger-–-a-role-model-for-police/


----------



## CJIS

Speaking of Norris

Chuck Norris Column: Gun Bans Don't Curb Violent Crime

Read more: http://newsbusters.org/blogs/chuck-...un-bans-dont-curb-violent-crime#ixzz2JbYIa4bT


----------



## jeepster




----------

